# my tegu cage



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

close up


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice looking Tegu!... 
this is a fake chamaleon?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> this is a fake chamaleon?


If your refering to the cage pic, yea thats his buddy he hangs out with.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thats really cool man


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks sweet, nice tank, y dont u make it look more natural and stick a few big logs in there?
how big do they grow?
what did they eat?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice tegu


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

[/QUOTE]that looks sweet, nice tank, y dont u make it look more natural and stick a few big logs in there?
how big do they grow?
what did they eat?


> I would put more things in there but It would only take up space which he needs alot of. argentien b/w tegus generally grow to 5 feet and weigh around 15-20 pounds. He is about 4 feet and weighs almost 20 pounds. I feed him primarily ground turkey, strawberries and kiwi supplimented with vits and minerals.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet Tegu dude. I love those guys.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks all, he is my favorite pet, hes very friendly and I accually trained him to come on command, although he only does it when hes hungry, it does amaze people when they see it though. arg b/w tegus are the best large lizards to keep imo.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

more pics when he was little.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

thanks all


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

simply amazing tegu
how much is your food bill weekly


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet I didnt realize you raised this guy from a baby! Looks great


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> simply amazing tegu
> how much is your food bill weekly


on average between 5-8 dollars a week, I usually wait till the ground turkey is on sale and hord up on it. Not too much considering his size but he will probably get a little bigger and with summer comeing up I will need to feed him more.


----------

